# Minburi????



## culture creature (May 18, 2013)

Hi

I'm hoping for some inside info in this area?

I am from the UK and intend to relocate to Bangkok next year with my partner and young family. I have an opportunity to work in Minburi, but am not sure if the area will suit our needs. All our previous research has been based on areas around the BTS.

As my partner will not be working we would like to move somewhere where there is a good expat network and lots of golf! We like to eat out as both a family and a couple and would want somewhere where we can frequently visit some nice bars and restaurants. From my research it seems Minburi is quite far out, although the rental properties look great!

Does anyone live in this area? Maybe you know Minburi or can recommend an area nearby which may suit us better?

Thanks for your time


----------



## JoYo (May 19, 2014)

HI We have literally just relocated to Parkway Chalet…..did you move? We have moved with our young family and have no idea really about the area! if you have any info please share. thanks,


----------

